# Lying to Get Hired



## ninjahitsawall (Feb 1, 2013)

Never had any luck with these kinds of applications. I think I'm done with them. Some people go as far as saying it's discrimination based on personality traits but it's really just plain stupidity, I don't think any single 'personality' can answer this test perfectly (mostly because you have to either strongly agree or disagree on every question).


----------



## Fleetfoot (May 9, 2011)

I was coming in with a completely different answer at first, but since you posted that...

If you're applying for flow-skill jobs in retail such as Best Buy, Walmart, or Target, then yes. Lie. Those tests are looking for either A.) People who "get" the system enough to answer the "correct" answers that the company is looking for in an employee (which can be easily learned by reading the mission statement and their values and going through the questions based off of that) or 
B.) People who are creepily very dedicated and 100% committed to providing excellent customer service and smiling non-stop from the joys of being a doormat (probably because they kill people or animals as a side job). 

The latter is, probably non-existent (I hope). 

What I was about to say just from your title, assuming you were getting into either a mid-level or high skilled career, is you really shouldn't, but if you feel like you can pull it off by doing the homework, it's definitely a risk. Granted this somewhat applies to low-skill level jobs such as a cashier (like, oh I shouldn't blow off work like I do with my gym class) but I can't just say "I'm very knowledgeable with Javascript, C++, Flash, etc." and get hired, because I'll have to learn at least C++ within less than a week and will be fired within the next week because I lied about my skills. That you shouldn't do.


----------



## Carpentet810 (Nov 17, 2013)

There is My Resume and then there is Resume Actual. My Resume, Omits a hell of a lot of a lot and is basically a stripped down job paper with just enough to data to get a job, but enough to allow me to BS with the boys.

Resume Actual is for situations where a discriminating clientele is looking for a discreet temporary employee. IE serious matters that require delicate consulting.


----------



## bender477 (Aug 23, 2010)

ninjahitsawall said:


> I don't think any single 'personality' can answer this test perfectly (mostly because you have to either strongly agree or disagree on every question).


I spoke with someone in the know, and apparently they're looking for people who are unaware of subtleties ie idiots. I think you have to be an idiot to find contentment working at walmart.


----------



## ninjahitsawall (Feb 1, 2013)

bender477 said:


> I spoke with someone in the know, and apparently they're looking for people who are unaware of subtleties ie idiots. I think you have to be an idiot to find contentment working at walmart.


Lol. I keep cycling back to looking into retail work when I get frustrated not finding something "better", and people younger than me who haven't finished college are finding jobs more easily b/c they're looking at retail. Then I get at least equally frustrated with the retail stuff (for reasons like this) and give up. :shrugs:


----------



## Carpentet810 (Nov 17, 2013)

The Only thing about BSing your way is that you had better be able to do what you say. My uncle is a pro BSer. Of course he could do the jobs no matter how difficult. He became Regional Manager of a store chain back in the 70's at age 22 by Bsing. Did it for over a decade because he was that good. Every job he has ever had came as a result of BS but with him being able to do it simply because he had the brains.


----------



## AriesLilith (Jan 6, 2013)

ninjahitsawall said:


> Never had any luck with these kinds of applications. I think I'm done with them. Some people go as far as saying it's discrimination based on personality traits but it's really just plain stupidity, I don't think any single 'personality' can answer this test perfectly (mostly because you have to either strongly agree or disagree on every question).


Just took a peek in the video and those are boring questions, easy to trick if you know what answers sounds more politically correct.

IMO, lying to ace a job being bad depends on the lie. Lying about what one has done or know, specially technical skills, is bad. However pretending to be more extroverted or good at communicating might be needed at times. For example, I'm an introvert but interviewers often mistake it as being shy or less good at communicating and working with teams. So I try to put some effort into how to give a more upbeat impression so that I could get employed. Not something too different from my real self, but more of giving a more positive impression regarding to my general personality and communication style.

Thing is, many companies asks for innovation and says how multicultural and diverse they are, but then they filter people who fits in their "mold" and expectations to employ. There are very few companies where people can be more genuine, however we still need to pay the bills while finding that perfect job.


----------



## angelfish (Feb 17, 2011)

I hate those sorts of questionnaires. I feel like what ends up happening is they just pre-select for a handful of people who are really genuinely that morally hardlining and uptight, but mostly just people who understand how to game the system - and they end up being the same people who know how to game the system at work, too. So you get mostly at-least-mildly-smart but at-least-mildly-lazy employees. Which, given my experience in retail, is kind of how that population goes. Very transient overall, a few "lifers", but a lot of people who bounce around jobs and/or who spend all their time there looking for other jobs. I could write a book on my feelings on it, but suffice it to say I think that retail companies would fare a lot better in terms of workforce quality if they paid more and treated employees better, including ditching ethics questionnaires. The kicker is that I've applied to retail corporate positions before and I didn't have to take that kind of questionnaire for them (???).


----------



## Bugs (May 13, 2014)

Bend the truth if Iyou have to especially if it's vital that you get the job. I know that doesn't sit right with some people but I'm not saying lie. When you interview and make a resume you're selling yourself so you want to present the product in its best light. In jobs that mass hires unskilled labor then you have to make yourself shine above the many other applicants. Being an INTJ it's likley you're highly intelligent and you may even have to put on a show to conceal your intelligence or they may see you as over qualified or too difficult to follow instructions. It really depends on how bad you need the money. In the skilled labor market there is less flexibility and you actually have to possess a certain skill set. Before I was hired I had to take a test and have my education and experience background thoroughly checked.


----------



## bigstupidgrin (Sep 26, 2014)

Best Buy... just say you love extended warranties and you should get in .


----------



## ninjahitsawall (Feb 1, 2013)

Bugs said:


> Bend the truth if Iyou have to especially if it's vital that you get the job. I know that doesn't sit right with some people but I'm not saying lie. When you interview and make a resume you're selling yourself so you want to present the product in its best light. In jobs that mass hires unskilled labor then you have to make yourself shine above the many other applicants. Being an INTJ it's likley you're highly intelligent and you may even have to put on a show to conceal your intelligence or they may see you as over qualified or too difficult to follow instructions. It really depends on how bad you need the money. In the skilled labor market there is less flexibility and you actually have to possess a certain skill set. Before I was hired I had to take a test and have my education and experience background thoroughly checked.


My luck with employment suggests I'm not an INTJ. 

The psychological repercussions of said luck suggest I am. 

Anyway, I can't try Best Buy anymore b/c you can only take the assessment once and it applies to every position. So I applied for four positions and they all automatically said "no longer under consideration" (I googled this and that's how I found out about the assessment being "scored" automatically). Retail/anything I have to play dumb for is my last resort but I'm thinking of other companies to try.


----------



## LandOfTheSnakes (Sep 7, 2013)

Carpentet810 said:


> The Only thing about BSing your way is that you had better be able to do what you say. My uncle is a pro BSer. Of course he could do the jobs no matter how difficult. He became Regional Manager of a store chain back in the 70's at age 22 by Bsing. Did it for over a decade because he was that good. Every job he has ever had came as a result of BS but with him being able to do it simply because he had the brains.


One of the best skills to have is appearing as if you know what you're saying or doing even if you're not sure. But also knowing when it's appropriate to ask for help.


----------



## Milton Satir (Sep 12, 2015)

Just do it, Bro. - Nike


----------

